# Very serious side effect of Oto-Max ear drops



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have Liam on MalOtic right now. Unfortunately with any medication there are always seems to side effects. We just always hope that our dogs are not the ones that encounter them. But just like in your case it does happen.

MalOtic claims this warning on their product but I guess they feel it may be seen more as a temporary condition....


> The use of MalOtic Ointment has been associated with deafness or partial hearing loss in a small number of sensitive dogs (eg. geriatric). The hearing deficit is usually temporary. If hearing or vestibular dysfunction is noted during the course of treatment, discontinue use of MalOtic Ointment immediately and flush the ear canal thoroughly with a non-ototoxic solution.


Temporary or not no one wants to go through that when all they wanted to do was treat an ear infection. 

Hopefully Toby's condition will improve.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, please understand that I don't mean people shouldn't use Mal-Otic. I've used it in my other dogs with no problem.
I just want everyone to be aware of the possible side effect, so that they can be on the look out for it and stop using the drug immediately and get vet care if it happens. That's the only chance the dog stands of the hearing loss being temporary rather than permanent.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, not nearly enough people have read this thread considering how many goldens get ear infections and use ear drops regularly! Everyone READ THIS !


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting this. We use Oto-Max. That's a scary side effect


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We've used it too. And we didn't know to watch for anything, now we do.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike had recurrent ear infections for the first year and a half of his short 2 years. His last being last Fall before his diet change. He was on OtoMax as well as using OtiRinse. I've been joking lately that he's become a bit hard of hearing because he does seem to hear less well when we're outside, not indoors. Now I'm wondering if he has a hearing deficit from the infections, the OtoMax, both, or is just a little hard headed when outdoors?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We use it all the time for Shadow. I'm supposed to use a few drops often, but being the bad Mom I am is maybe a good thing.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Clover is on Oto-Max now. I read this side effect too. So far so good, she seems to hear me just fine. The vet just wants 2 drops 1 x day. Thanks for reinforcing the side effect and I'll keep a much closer watch. 
Must say I have gotten into the habit of researching the med's when I get home from the vet. All dogs are different and you just never know. I don't use ProMeris but there are some med's it will react with. Just an fyi to anyone useing it.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope Toby's hearing loss is temporary. Good thoughts and prayers coming his way.
Neither of my dogs has had an ear infection (Hooray!) so I haven't used these drops, but I'll be sure and watch out if I do have to use them. Especially since Copper is geriatric too and I sure don't want him to have any more problems. It is awful to try and make things better and they get worse!


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

As recommended by our vet we use Zymox Otic on Butters' ears b/c he constantly has ear infections. I just went to the manufacturers website and there is NOT ONE product warning anywhere... should I be worried? This seems worrisome in and of itself that there aren't any warnings.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do you know what the active ingredients are?




BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> As recommended by our vet we use Zymox Otic on Butters' ears b/c he constantly has ear infections. I just went to the manufacturers website and there is NOT ONE product warning anywhere... should I be worried? This seems worrisome in and of itself that there aren't any warnings.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Lactoperoxidase system plus Lysozyme, Lactoferrin, Hydrocortisone (1%).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have no idea what any of those things are (except hydrocortisone) but I don't remember seeing them on the list of ototoxic drugs. Maybe another GRF'r will know more.




BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> Lactoperoxidase system plus Lysozyme, Lactoferrin, Hydrocortisone (1%).


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I reading and learning. Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## meoart (Jul 22, 2009)

*Rosie lost her hearing*

Rosie is 6 years old, and had to have a surgery for a hematoma on her ear. The vet sent home Gentizol drops, and within two days she was deaf. She can hear a high whistle at times. This was 2 weeks ago, and I'm worried she will not regain her hearing. PLEASE use these drops with care if you use them! Rosie is very healthy, and yet this happened. 

If anyone has any advice, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's two more brand names, *Mometamax* & *Otibiotic* to add to the watch list and some tips on what to look for if you are given ear medication under any other name.

Just to recap this is *the list of names that can cause temporary/permanent hearing loss:

1. Mometamax
2. Otibiotic
3. Otomax
4. MalOtic
5. Gentizol* 

All 5 of these medications are nearly identical as far as ingredients, so if you are given a brand not on this list look at the ingredients. 

If the medication contains *ALL* of the following ingredients be cautious:

Gentamicin (antibiotic)
Mometasone or Betamethasone (steroid)
Clotrimazole (antifungal agent)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor Shadow almost lives on ear drops. He's not deef yet. I worry about this a lot, but his ear issues don't seem to go away anymore. Probably because I don't use the drops daily like the Vet told me to. Sigh...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

meoart, I'm so sorry to hear about Rosie. My vet said we'd know within about a week if his hearing would come back, and it did. 
How long did you use the drops?


----------



## meoart (Jul 22, 2009)

*Rosie's progress in regaining hearing*

Thanks for all the input from other ear drop users. Rosie is regaining some hearing in one ear, now. This is 3 weeks since using the Gentizol. Her hearing loss was almost immediate with the drops. I used them only 3 times, and she had loss of balance, couldn't eat or drink almost right away. I thought it had to do with the anesthesia from surgery (aural hematoma), but now think it was her reaction to the Gentizol. 

I hope she starts to hear from her other ear, but at least she can hear me calling her now. Last week she saw a coyote and started to chase it, and couldn't hear me calling her back! Luckily, she's not one to run far.

Thanks to all,
Rosie's Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad some of her hearing is coming back, hopefully the rest will come back.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I missed this one the first time around.

Dakota had horrific ear problems his first 4 or 5 years. He was almost constantly on this stuff. And man was it expensive (about $50 for a tiny little bottle).

Although he wasn't deaf, I always felt he was a little hard of hearing. Not normal volumes, but the little audible things that would get Comet up never seemed to bother him. Like he had ear-muffs on. Maybe this was why.

His ears cleared up and stayed that way when I moved him to California Natural at around 4-5 years of age, and by that time I was used to his hearing the way it was, and never really gave it a second thought.

Now, I wonder...





hotel4dogs said:


> Also sold as Mal-Otic, Gentizol
> I didn't know and just, sadly, found out that dogs can PERMANENTLY lose their hearing from the ear drops listed above.
> (Posted about my dog in another thread, but I don't want anyone to miss this so I'm re-posting it).
> PLEASE be aware that this is a possible side effect, and if your dog is using any of those ear drops and seems to be even a little more hard of hearing, STOP using them immediately and take your dog to the vet to have his ears thoroughly flushed.
> ...


----------



## nbloch64 (Feb 12, 2008)

I know this wasn't listed, but is Oti-Calm harmful? It doesn't have those ingredients, but I would imagine it is by the same maker.

I used to clean Jedi's ears every three to four weeks due to yeast build-up in an effort to keep infections at bay. Since I have switched him to a raw diet, there hasn't been any yeast build-up and you could practically eat out of his ears.


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

omg you guys are scaring me, I got on to find some information about ear infections. I think Charlie has his first one. He has an appointment with the vet Monday. I clean his ears regularly (weekly) but man one of his ears smells pretty horrific! :yuck: Isn't there anything natural you can use?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

So I just want to be sure I understand what products you are specifically talking about. It is to clean their ears/dry out after swimming or is it an antibiotic ear drop to use specifically for infections?

We have used OtiCalm after every swim however we are going to switch to Verbac's Epi-Otic because the vet says it drys them better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am talking only about the prescription drops that contain gentamicin sulfate, betamethasone Valerate, and clortrimazole (sp. might be wrong on them, can't read it very well on the bottle).
Sold under a wide variety of names, prescription only, including gentizol, mal-otic, oto-max, and probably others.
It's an uncommon side effect and millions of dogs use the drops safely. But it's something to be aware of, and if your dog shows ANY signs of hearing loss after using the drops even for just a day, stop right away and go to the vet and have his ears flushed out immediately.
It's more common in geriatric dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we use dermapet's MalAcetic Otic after our guys are done swimming, and for routine cleaning. It's all natural, contains 2% acetic acid and 2% boric acid. Smells like vinegar!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> We have used OtiCalm after every swim however we are going to switch to Verbac's Epi-Otic because the vet says it drys them better


I was at the acupuncture vet on Monday and asked about a good solution to dry out my Barkley's ears after he swims. She said to get one of those squeeze bottles and put 1 part organic apple cider vinegar to 3 parts water, shake it up and then squirt a little in the ear, let them shake it out or use a cotton ball to clean and get out the wetness. The solution dries the ear without extra added ingredients that can cause extra yeast or bacteria to proliferate.

I haven't done this yet, but will do so in a week or so.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

This is scary. Thanks for posting.

A couple months ago after a routine stool test the vet told us that Pippa had coccidia and they prescribed sulpha antibiotics for it. She was not showing any symptoms and after all my research and talking to breeders and a 2nd opinion from Dallas' vet we decided not to treat because a side effect of the sulpha drug is vision loss. I was not willing to take that risk for a dog who was not ill. Best of all when we redid the stool sample it was negative for any parasites so if it was actually there it went away on its own. I agree that everyone should do their own research on the drugs prescribed for themselves and their dogs and know all the facts.


----------



## lisalum (Oct 14, 2009)

My 7 month old Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier has terrible body odor. She has had this odor from the day we got her. I thought it might be her diet, so I changed food brands (from what the breeder fed her.) She is getting a mix of Science Diet puppy and dog foods - but mostly Science Diet Nature's Best /Chicken and brown rice/Puppy food. That hasn't helped. She is constantly in our swimming pool. Being wet seems to mildew her fur (on top of the body odor.) We can't keep her out of the pool...I bet she jumps in 20-30 times a day. When I bathe her (with HyLite shampoo), she smells fine for a little while. By the next morning, after she goes outside, she has body odor again! We have noticed that her body temperature seems to run a little warmer than our other dogs (mixed breeds - with no body odor.) We are at our wits end. My husband is ready to make her an 'outside only' dog - but I didn't get her to just leave her outside all the time. Please help. I welcome any and all advice.
Could it be her diet?
Is there such a thing as doggie deodorant?
Could it be the salt water from our swimming pool? She absolutely loves the pool.
We love that she doesn't shed, but is body odor a common problem for Wheatens?
We love her - but this is too much


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

During Maggie's first year I think I used a gallon of that stuff. She had chronic ear infections due to a corn allergy that we didn't know about. Other than becoming hard of hearing in her senior years I didn't notice any problems during use.

Thanks for the head up though, if we ever need to use it for Hank I'm watch for any problems.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

lisalum said:


> My 7 month old Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier has terrible body odor. She has had this odor from the day we got her. I thought it might be her diet, so I changed food brands (from what the breeder fed her.) She is getting a mix of Science Diet puppy and dog foods - but mostly Science Diet Nature's Best /Chicken and brown rice/Puppy food. That hasn't helped. She is constantly in our swimming pool. Being wet seems to mildew her fur (on top of the body odor.) We can't keep her out of the pool...I bet she jumps in 20-30 times a day. When I bathe her (with HyLite shampoo), she smells fine for a little while. By the next morning, after she goes outside, she has body odor again! We have noticed that her body temperature seems to run a little warmer than our other dogs (mixed breeds - with no body odor.) We are at our wits end. My husband is ready to make her an 'outside only' dog - but I didn't get her to just leave her outside all the time. Please help. I welcome any and all advice.
> Could it be her diet?
> Is there such a thing as doggie deodorant?
> Could it be the salt water from our swimming pool? She absolutely loves the pool.
> ...


Is the odor "yeasty" smelling? That would indicate a fungal skin infection or bacterial skin infection that can be treated with antibiotics and/or fungal medications. I would recommend you have your vet check her for a bacterial or fungal skin infection.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Dakota was on this stuff for years because of allergies messing his ears up. On and off for 4 years. It was horribly expensive too (about $60 for a small bottle).

Luckily the switch to California Natural fixed the allergies, and his ears cleared and stayed clear.

I never noticed any hearing loss, but now that I think about it he was never very good at doing what I told him


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

OK this is a very old thread but my friend with a senior lab is horrified that suddenly the lab seems deaf. We talked and talked about aging and she mentioned the vet just started her on OTOMAX and the lightbulb went off in my head. I remember Toby's issues and it made me remember my bridge girl Maggie going temporarily deaf from it.

Any updated info?? She's got a call into the vet. I'm thinking maybe she should join the forum since her yellow Labby girl is really a golden in disguise and I have gotten SO much helpful info from here.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I recently used the Mometamax on both my seniors for yeasty ears without any complications. 
I never heard of hearing loss from those meds till just now. I will ask my vet about it next time I go there.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

what is the ingredient that causes the problem?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The problem ingredient is gentamycin. It can be ototoxic. In theory, the meds come with a package insert that should be read by all users. We use it very frequently and rarely see the ototoxicity. Last dog I saw that had it went back to normal when the meds were stopped. As previous posters have said, if you are using it and notice hearing loss, stop immediately.


----------



## Eilandgirl (Aug 8, 2016)

We have taken our dog to the vet They used the Otomax Otic and in 7 days will do the next treatment for ear infection. We did not notice till the next day because we thought he was just tired. He can hear. His hearing is gone. he is at the vet now. They are saying this is what happens and is saying to still do the treatment again. We are scared to death. What do you do. He is a senior dog 13 years of age.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would immediately have his ears flushed, and see another vet. I would NOT do the treatment again, the damage can be irreversible.




Eilandgirl said:


> We have taken our dog to the vet They used the Otomax Otic and in 7 days will do the next treatment for ear infection. We did not notice till the next day because we thought he was just tired. He can hear. His hearing is gone. he is at the vet now. They are saying this is what happens and is saying to still do the treatment again. We are scared to death. What do you do. He is a senior dog 13 years of age.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do NOT use the Otomax again. Flush the ear and see a different vet and make sure they prescribe a medication that does not have gentamycin in it.


----------

